# Shetland sheepdog puppy...awww.



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Went for puppy cuddles yesterday at my Auntie's...here are a few photo's of the lovely Sherry...hope you like:thumbup:




























she may be cute and fluffy..but boy is she a little terror....lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh TOO CUTE


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG adorable:001_wub:

....And what lovely bone:thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

That is the cutest thing EVER. i am in love.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Such irresistible and so lovely pup, he's a darling!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG!! How cute!!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww Adorable :thumbup:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

awww She is absolutely adorable. :001_wub:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

What a little beauty.


----------

